# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Whey Plus (NLS)

## vasilisot

νεα πρωτεηνη απο γνωστη αλυσιδα καταστηματων..... και σε καλη τιμη... αποψεις????








*Chocolate ingredients:* Whey Protein Concentrate, Whey Protein Isolate, Milk Protein Concentrate, Pea Protein Isolate, Soya Protein Isolate, Defatted Cocoa Powder, Egg Albumin,  Skim Milk Powder, Fructose, Flavour(Chocolate), glucose syrup, L-Leucine, L-Valine, L-Isoleucine, Glutamine Peptides, Sweetener (sucralose).

----------


## Antonis1979

Αν υπαρχει και το προφιλ αμινοξεων ας το ποσταρει καποιος γιατι δεν το βρισκω.Σκεφτομαι να την τσιμπησω παντως γιατι ειναι σε καλη τιμη.

----------


## Deest

Θα την δοκιμάσω και εγώ κάποια στιγμή, πολύ καλή η τιμή της :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vasilisot

θα την δοκιμασω στα μεσα της εβδομαδας .... η τιμη της παντος ειναι παρα πολυ καλη...

----------


## IRINE G7

Τη δοκίμασε κανείς; Τι προέλευσης είναι; Πάντως όχι ελληνικής. Γενικά η πρωτεϊνη whey είναι καλή για όσους θέλουν να χάσουν μεγάλο ποσοστό λίπους, αυξάνοντας παράλληλα τη μυϊκή μάζα τους; Όσες είναι για μυϊκή ανάπτυξη (mass protein) απευθύνονται αποκλειστικά σε άτομα που δεν επιθυμούν να χάσουν περιττό βάρος, αλλά τουναντίον είναι ήδη αδύνατοι και θέλουν να αυξήσουν τη μυϊκή μάζα;

----------


## vaggos@

σωστα τα λες αλλα κυριως η μασσ προτειν απευθηνονται σε εκτομορφους!!!

----------


## Antonis1979

> Τη δοκίμασε κανείς; Τι προέλευσης είναι; Πάντως όχι ελληνικής. Γενικά η πρωτεϊνη whey είναι καλή για όσους θέλουν να χάσουν μεγάλο ποσοστό λίπους, αυξάνοντας παράλληλα τη μυϊκή μάζα τους; Όσες είναι για μυϊκή ανάπτυξη (mass protein) απευθύνονται αποκλειστικά σε άτομα που δεν επιθυμούν να χάσουν περιττό βάρος, αλλά τουναντίον είναι ήδη αδύνατοι και θέλουν να αυξήσουν τη μυϊκή μάζα;


Στα χτρεμε που ρωτησα μου ειπαν ειναι αγγλικη.

----------


## IRINE G7

Πώς μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε σε ποιο σωματότυπο ανήκουμε;

----------


## polo0

τν δοκίμασε τλκα κανεις ?? :01. Razz: 
σκέφτομαι να πάρω η αυτήν η του colerman και δν ξερω   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vasilisot

αυριο θα την εχω στα χερια μου οποτε αναμενετε περετερο..... :02. Welcome:

----------


## spiroskafk

Πολύ καλή τιμή σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό. Περιμένουμε απόψεις απο τον φίλτατο vasilisot.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ελμερ

Αν μπορει καποιος που την εχει αγορασει να γραψει και τις πηγες της πρωτεινης γιατι δεν τις βρηκα πουθενα στο internet ωστε να χουμε ενα πιο ασφαλες συμπερασμα για την ποιοτητα της..... :02. Welcome:

----------


## skouras xristos

Παιδια καλησπερα.Πηρα κ εγω αυτην την πρωτεινη μιας κ ειναι σε παρα πολυ καλη τιμη!!!Απο γευση μετρια (γευση βανιλια) εχω δοκιμασει και καλυτερες!Απο διαλυτοτητα δν ειχα κανενα θεμα,διαλυθηκε μια χαρα

αν εδινα μια βαθμολογια 

Γευση :6-7/10
Διαλυτοτητα :9/10


Για τον φιλο ελμερ που ζητησε τις πηγες πρωτεινης...concentrate πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος,isolate πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος,concentrate πρωτεινη γαλακτος,isolate πρωτεινη μπιζελιων,isolate πρωτεινη σογιας,αλμπουμινη αυγου

----------


## ελμερ

Η πρωτεινη μπιζελιων και σογιας που εχει δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο ποιοτικα...... :02. Welcome:

----------


## skouras xristos

> Η πρωτεινη μπιζελιων και σογιας που εχει δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο ποιοτικα......


ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ;

----------


## ελμερ

Για λήψη πρωτεϊνών υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας προτιμήστε: κρέας, πουλερικά, ψάρι, αυγά, γάλα,
τυρί και γιαούρτι.
Λαχανικά, χόρτα, σιτηρά, είναι πηγές χαμηλής βιολογικής αξίας πρωτεϊνών (copy paste απο αρθρο του Ε.Φ.Ε.Τ    :02. Welcome:

----------


## TToni Shark

Από γεύση πολύ καλή :03. Clap:  Και από τιμή :03. Thumb up: 
Τώρα από όλα τα άλλα θα ενημερώσω στο μέλλον.

----------


## sobral

εσύ φίλε που την έχεις, δες λίγο την συσκευασία κ πες μας τι γράφει, που κατασκευάζεται, έδρα κτλ.

----------


## skouras xristos

Κατασκεθαζεται Αγγλια....τ μθριζεσαι οτι γινετε?

----------


## sobral

> Κατασκεθαζεται Αγγλια....τ μθριζεσαι οτι γινετε?


και εγώ μπορεί να λέω ότι είμαι ο Yates...κάτι πιο χειροπιαστό έχουμε? δεν την βλέπω πουθενά στο νετ! Μιας και μπήκες με φόρα στο φόρουμ στείλε μας να δούμε όλοι. :08. Toast:

----------


## vasilisot

απ οτι εμαθα το ονομα της το εχει παρει απο γνωστη αλυσιδα γυμναστιριου στο εξωτερικο...λογικα εγινε καποια συνεργασια με τα χτρ (αν αληθευουν αυτα που μου ειπαν)

----------


## raziel13epsilon

Για καποιον που θελει μια οικονομικη πρωτεινη αυτη μου φαινεται μια χαρα. 44 ευρω τα 2270 γραμμαρια . Με 30 γρ το σκουπ οπως αναγραφει θα του βγαλει 75 δοσεις. Δεν ειναι και ασχημά !

----------


## Spiros1994

Μην παραπλανιέστε μου φαίνεται πολύ οικονομική και ως γνωστών ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις  :01. Razz:

----------


## vasilisot

συμφωνω μαζι σου αλλα στις παροντες συνθηκες συμφερει τρελα !!!!!!!!

----------


## Spiros1994

Όντως ετσι οπως ειναι τα πραγματα, δεν ειμαστε για σπαταλες  :01. Wink:

----------


## Spiros1994

απλα μην περιμενεις θαυματα  :01. Razz:

----------


## vasilisot

κανενας δεν περιμενει θαυματα απο μια πρωτεινη ειναι ενα συμπλιρωμα....

----------


## worfel

Την προτίμησα και εγώ λόγο τιμής. Η γευση της (βανιλια) είναι αρκετά καλή. Πολλές φορές λεω να πιώ μόνο και μόνο για την γευση της. Και εμένα μου φαινεται λιγο περιεργο το οτι δεν μπορώ να την βρώ πουθενα στο ιντερνετ. Μα πουθενα. Και πιστεύω πως δεν ειναι 100% πρωτεινη γαλακτος. Λογικα θα εχει και σογια ή μπιζελι κτλπ. Αλλα απο το να δωσω 70 ευρώ για να παρω μια "μαρκα", τα 44 ευρώ αυτης μου φαινονται ΠΟΛΥ καλα. Κι ας έχει και ενα ποσοστο σογιας, τι να κανουμε. Η διαφορά που θα έκανε μια πρωτεινη 100% whey όπως η ON σε σχέση με αυτην είναι απειροελάχιστη αν όχι μηδαμινή.

----------


## Turbolifter

H συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη ειναι του extreme stores οπως η warriorlab. Αν πιστευει κανεις οτι μπορεις να πετυχεις προσφορα 80αρας πρωτεινης με 0,024ευρω/γρ πρωτεινης σε μια μικρη και φορομπηχτικη αγορα οπως η Ελλαδα ας την αγορασει... 
Δεν εχει σημασια αν την παιρνει bulk απο κινεζο του alibaba και απλα την συσκευαζει, ας γραψουν τουλαχιστον τι εχει μεσα... 

Τελος παντων... Δεν θελω να επεκταθω γιατι ειναι και χορηγος του φορουμ.

----------


## Spiros1994

> κανενας δεν περιμενει θαυματα απο μια πρωτεινη ειναι ενα συμπλιρωμα....


Λεγοντας μην περιμενεις θαυματα θελω να πω μην περιμενεις να ειναι και τυπου ON οπου ειναι απ τις κορυφαιες π.χ.  :01. Wink:

----------


## vasilisot

και ομως πιστευω οτι η διαφορα θα ειναι ελαχιστη....

----------


## NASSER

> H συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη ειναι του extreme stores οπως η warriorlab. Αν πιστευει κανεις οτι μπορεις να πετυχεις προσφορα 80αρας πρωτεινης με 0,024ευρω/γρ πρωτεινης σε μια μικρη και φορομπηχτικη αγορα οπως η Ελλαδα ας την αγορασει... 
> Δεν εχει σημασια αν την παιρνει bulk απο κινεζο του alibaba και απλα την συσκευαζει, ας γραψουν τουλαχιστον τι εχει μεσα... 
> 
> Τελος παντων... Δεν θελω να επεκταθω γιατι ειναι και χορηγος του φορουμ.


Φίλε στις μέρες μας ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις. Σήμερα είδα πως είναι σε προσφορά και ρώτησα σε κοντινό κατάστημα του x-treme stores τι παίζει με τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη και δεν μου έκρυψε λόγια. Από τη σύνθεση της κατάλαβα πως είναι αγγλικής προέλευσης και ίσως δεν διαφέρει από άλλες αγγλικής προέλευσης πρωτεΐνες.
Σαν αναπλήρωμα γεύματος, πιστεύω πως είναι καλή.

----------


## john 88

> .
> Σαν αναπλήρωμα γεύματος, πιστεύω πως είναι καλή.


nasser θα την επερνεες δηλαδη εσυ?

----------


## NASSER

> nasser θα την επερνεες δηλαδη εσυ?


Αύριο θα την πάρω να την δοκιμάσω και θα είναι η πρώτη μετά από 3 μήνες διακοπής συμπληρώματος πρωτεΐνης. Απλά εύχομαι να μην μοιάζει με την nutrisport που δοκίμασα αρχές της χρονιάς μετά από χρόνια και ήταν για μένα αποτυχία.

----------


## john 88

> Αύριο θα την πάρω να την δοκιμάσω και θα είναι η πρώτη μετά από 3 μήνες διακοπής συμπληρώματος πρωτεΐνης. Απλά εύχομαι να μην μοιάζει με την nutrisport που δοκίμασα αρχές της χρονιάς μετά από χρόνια και ήταν για μένα αποτυχία.


3ης μηνες γιατι τοσο πολυ χριαζεται τοσο_

----------


## NASSER

Όχι απλά ήταν επιλογή μου.Και ένας μήνας αποχή κάθε εξάμηνο, καλό κάνει.

----------


## raziel13epsilon

Mετα απο 2 μερες χρησης της πρωτεινης αποφασισα να γραψω ενα review.

Γευση : 8/10 ( Πηρα βανιλια , αν και ηθελα σοκολατα. Μπορω να πω οτι μου αρεσε αρκετα. )
Διαλυτοτητα : 8/10 ( με το κουταλακι σε μερικα χτηπηματα ειχε διαλυθει πλήρως χωρις να κανει αφρους και κρουστα στο πανω μερος )
Ποιοτητα : 6/10 ( H Πρωτεινη μπιζελιων και σογιας που περιεχει μεσα δεν μου αφηνει περιθωρια για μεγαλυτερο βαθμο )
Τιμη : 10/10 ( η κανονικη της τιμη ειναι 44 euro που ειναι αρκετα φθηνη. Εγω την πηρα σε προσφορα 39 euro ( 2 week special ). Τα 2 κιλα βγαζουν γυρω στις 70-75 δοσεις )

Γενικος Βαθμος : 7,5/10 

Με ειλικρινεια.

----------


## vasilisot

Amino Acid          Per 100g Protein
Isoleucine	        6,91
leucine	        11,1
Lysine	        8,21
Methionine	        1,80
Phenylalanine	4,47
Threonine	        5,44
Tryptophan	        1,60
Valine          	6,13
Alanine	        4,32
Arginine	        4,15
Aspartic Acid	9,47
Glutamic Acid	17,10
Glycine	        2,60
Histidine	        2,36
Proline	        5,74
Serine	        4,72
Tyrosine	        3,86

----------


## vasilisot

δεν τα εβρισκα στο google και τα εγραψα ο ιδιος...

----------


## TToni Shark

Εκτός από βανίλια που είναι πολύ καλή δοκίμασε κανείς κάποια άλλη;

----------


## vasilisot

εγω την πηρα σε σοκολατα γευση μετρια...

----------


## NASSER

παιδιά θα ήθελα να μου πείτε και μέτρο σύγκρισης για τη γεύση. Η περιεκτικότητα είναι γνωστη απο την αρχή. Θα μπορούσε κανείς να καταλάβει την πρωτείνη μπιζελιού και σόγιας απο τη γεύση? Είναι πχ όπως η nutrisport?

----------


## NASSER

Λοιπόν... έχουμε και λέμε! έχω ήδη στην κατοχή μου τη γεύση βανίλια και δοκίμασα ΚΑΙ τη σοκολάτα! Πήγαινα για να αγοράσω τη σοκολάτα εφόσον τη δοκίμασα πρώτα και δεν είχε στο κατάστημα, επομένως πήρα βανίλια και δεν μετάνιωσα καθόλου. Παρασκευή μάλλον θα πάρω να έχω σε στοκ και την σοκολάτα.
Συμπεράσματα: 
Διαλυτότητα άριστη! (και στις δυο γεύσεις)
Γεύση τέλεια! (και στις δυο γεύσεις)
Πέψη άριστη!  (και στις δυο γεύσεις)
Η τιμή δεν υπάρχει στα ελληνικά δεδομένα γιαυτό που πληρώνεις!

Την συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα σε όλους!

Υ.Σ. Τα συμπεράσματα ορισμένων είναι αβάσιμα, επομένως θα πρέπει να είμαστε λίγο πιο προσεκτικοί...

----------


## korasanis

Θα ήθελα και εγώ να πω την γνώμη μου πάνω στην συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη. αλλά και στα προϊόντα τις warrior lab!!Η nls είναι μια εταιρία πολύ σωστά των x-treme stores συσκευάζετε στα ίδια εργοστάσια που φτιάχνονται και τα warrior lad κάτω από την ίδια ιδιοκτησία(ιρλανδια και Γερμανια).Οι πρώτες ύλες είναι άριστες και τολμώ να πω ότι είναι οι ίδιες πρώτες ύλες που χρησιμοποιεί και η ON ξέρω όμως οτι πολύ λίγοι θα με πιστέψουν. Η συγκεκριμένη whey plus NLS φτιάχτηκε ειδικά για τις ανάγκες της Ελληνικής αγοράς. Εχουν ρίξει τα ποσοστά της περιεκτικότητας σε whey ώστε να πέσει και η τιμή αλλά αυτό δεν την κάνει "άχρηστο" συμπλήρωμα. Τέλος θέλω να δηλώσω οτι σε όλη την προετοιμασία μου χρησιμοποιούσα μονο συμπληρώματα της warrior lab όπως και σε όλους τους αθλητές που προετοίμασα τον Μάιο του 2012 αλλά και σε αυτούς που προετοιμάζονται για το 2013. περα απο την ποιότητα των προϊόντων που είναι άριστη επιλέγω να στηρίζω την τοπική αγορά για να μπορεί και Κύριος Σπύρος(ιδιοκτήτης των x-treme -warrior lab -nls) να πληρώνει τοσα παιδιά που απασχολεί στα 39 καταστήματά που εχει σε ολη την Ελλάδα.

----------


## sobral

καλά όλα αυτά, θα μου απαντήσει κάποιος με χειροπιαστά στοιχεία πως γίνεται να μην υπάρχει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ η εταιρία? Αν ειναι των xtreme δεν είναι κακό να το πουν άλλωστε και η warriorlab (δεν έχω πάρει έως τώρα) μια χαρά πάει σε πωλήσεις απ ότι μαθαίνω, οπότε ποιος ο λόγος να μην το λένε αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο? Δεν υπάρχει εταιρία στα παγκόσμια χρονικά που να μην έχει κάτι στο ίντερνετ έστω. Σαν την warriorlab που στην αρχή έλεγαν κάποιοι πωλητές πως είναι θυγατρική της ΟΝ. Ποτέ δεν επιβεβαιώθηκε κάτι τέτοιο. Ίσα ίσα μπορεί αν το πουν, να τους στηρίξουν πολλοί που θέλουν να στηρίξουν ελληνικά προϊόντα. Αλλά επειδή έχω μάθει να λέω και τα κακά αλλά και τα καλά, τα xtr έχουν φοβερές τιμές αυτή την περίοδο σε μερικά προϊόντα.

EDIT: με πρόλαβε ο κ.Κορασάνης το πατριωτάκι.  :01. Smile:

----------


## Fylpa17

.

----------


## Fylpa17

> Fylpa17 η κριτική σου είναι αυστηρή δίχως να έχει βάση. 
> Μέχρι αύριο η τιμή είναι 39€.!!! 
> Ήδη έχω πάρει και δεύτερη 5Lb σε σοκολάτα καθώς είναι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος με την συγκεκρημένη πρωτεΐνη. Όσο για τα φακελάκια που λες, είδες πολλά καταστήματα να δίνουν? Εμένα τουλάχιστον στο κατάστημα μου πρόσφεραν και άμεσα να δοκιμάσω, άσχετα αν είχα ήδη δοκιμάσει. Επομένως η εξυπηρέτηση από την εν λόγο αλυσίδα που φέρνει την συγκεκρημένη εταιρεία είναι πολύ εξυπηρετική απέναντι στους πελάτες της.
> Όσο για την ποιότητα που πληρώνεται, είναι πάρα πολύ καλή η τιμή της!! Δεν είμαι ανεκτικός οργανικά σε όλες τις πρωτεΐνες και εταιρείες, καθώς και από φίρμες ήμουν απόλυτα απογοητευμένος, αλλά η NLS με ικανοποίησε απόλυτα, αν σκεφτεί κανείς πω κάνω τρεις φορές την ημέρα κατανάλωση συμπληρώματος πρωτεΐνης από διπλές δόσεις.
> θα συνεχίσω να την καταναλώνω μέχρι να την βαρεθώ!


*φιλε nasser σεβομαι ειδκα την δικη σου κριτικη !!! 
αλλα συγνωμη βρισκεις whey!!! σε 
χαμηλοτερη τιμη σε καταστημα εξωτερικου....
και με τα ιδια λεφτα blend με 700 γραμμαρια παραπανω 
και δωρο παγουρι και 6 μπαρες αν θελεις σου στελνω link 
σε π.μ 
δεν ειπα οτι η nls ειναι χαλια αλλα για τα 45 ειναι αρκετα*

----------


## Spiros1994

Παιδες εχω την πρωτεινη στα χερια μου και στο πισω μερος με τα συστατικα γραφει να καταναλωνεται τουλαχιστον 2 λιτρα νερο την μερα για οσο λαμβανετε το σκευασμα, οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι πρωτη φορα το βλεπω αυτο σε πρωτεινη  :01. Unsure:

----------


## cuntface

δν καταλαβενο γτ να αγωρασης αυτο το παντελος αγνωστο προιον ενω με τα μισα λεφτα  μπορεις να παρεις mutant whey 2200kg απο πορτογαλο

----------


## Fylpa17

εγω θα την επερνα την NLS αν ηταν 25-30 ευρω
να στηριξω και ελληνικο καταστημα 
για 45 μου ειναι ΠΑΝΤΕΛΟΣ αδιαφορη....
δεν την εχω δοκιμαση παντως παλια ειχα
παρει μια worriorlab μαλλον κατι παρομοιο θα ειναι
και ηταν αρκετα καλη.....
επισεις για να προλαβω καποιο σχολιασμο δεν λεω σον και καλα
οτι οι εταιριες πχ σαν την twinlab βγαζουν κατα πολυ (ειναι ομως) ποιοτικοτερα 
προιοντα αλλα κανουν και μια διαφημηση η οποια κοστιζει και παει η τημη 36-37 στην whey
η NLS δεν δικαιολογη την τιμη μηδενικη διαφημηση ουτε καν φακελακη για 
δειγμα δεν μπαινουν στον κοπο να κανουν για να αγορασεις η να παρεις δωρεαν για να
κανεις μια δοκιμη ....

----------


## NASSER

Fylpa17 η κριτική σου είναι αυστηρή δίχως να έχει βάση. 
Μέχρι αύριο η τιμή είναι 39€.!!! 
Ήδη έχω πάρει και δεύτερη 5Lb σε σοκολάτα καθώς είναι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος με την συγκεκρημένη πρωτεΐνη. Όσο για τα φακελάκια που λες, είδες πολλά καταστήματα να δίνουν? Εμένα τουλάχιστον στο κατάστημα μου πρόσφεραν και άμεσα να δοκιμάσω, άσχετα αν είχα ήδη δοκιμάσει. Επομένως η εξυπηρέτηση από την εν λόγο αλυσίδα που φέρνει την συγκεκρημένη εταιρεία είναι πολύ εξυπηρετική απέναντι στους πελάτες της.
Όσο για την ποιότητα που πληρώνεται, είναι πάρα πολύ καλή η τιμή της!! Δεν είμαι ανεκτικός οργανικά σε όλες τις πρωτεΐνες και εταιρείες, καθώς και από φίρμες ήμουν απόλυτα απογοητευμένος, αλλά η NLS με ικανοποίησε απόλυτα, αν σκεφτεί κανείς πω κάνω τρεις φορές την ημέρα κατανάλωση συμπληρώματος πρωτεΐνης από διπλές δόσεις.
θα συνεχίσω να την καταναλώνω μέχρι να την βαρεθώ!

----------


## NASSER

> *φιλε nasser σεβομαι ειδκα την δικη σου κριτικη !!! 
> αλλα συγνωμη βρισκεις whey!!! σε 
> χαμηλοτερη τιμη σε καταστημα εξωτερικου....
> και με τα ιδια λεφτα blend με 700 γραμμαρια παραπανω 
> και δωρο παγουρι και 6 μπαρες αν θελεις σου στελνω link 
> σε π.μ 
> δεν ειπα οτι η nls ειναι χαλια αλλα για τα 45 ειναι αρκετα*


Fylpa 17 δεν μου λες κατι καινουριο... Εννοείται πως διαδικτυακα θα βρεις φτηνότερα. Και εγω μπορω να βρω φτηνότερα συμπληρώματα χωρίς να ανατρέχω σε διαδικτυακες επιλογές και μάλισα σε επώνυμα προϊόντα. Το θέμα είναι να υποστηρίξουμε και την ελληνική αγορά που στην προκειμένη περίπτωση σου προσφέρει πραγματικά ένα καλό προϊον. Κολάτε στις ετικέτες και στςι μάρκες... ένα εχω να σου πω. Όταν βαρέθηκα να τρωω ΟΝ στην Ελλάδα δεν την ήξεραν ακόμα. Είχαν για τοπ αμερικάνικη την MLO και μετά τα γνωστα universal, Twinlab, Prolab, Muscletech κλπ. Μιλούσα για Ον και μου έλεγαν τρως μούφες... Τωρα αντιλαμβάνεσαι πόσο γελάω...
Πα΄ρόμοια παραδείγματα μπορώ να σου πω πολλά. 
Τέλος εδω πας στο καταστημα της γειτονιας σου και πληρώνεις ενα σαρανταρι και ξεμπερδευεις. Μην πω και για άλλα συμπληρωμαα της warriorLab που είναι πραγματικά πολύ καλά και δοκιμασμένα σε αγωνιστικές προετοιμασίες ακι όχι μόνο απο μένα..!
Εγω που ξοδεύω συμπληρωματα το 40 με το 37 δεν μου κάνει αίσθηση. Εσένα μπορεί να σε στριμώχνει... επιλογές είναι αυτες. Αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις σκλαρτο το εν λόγο προϊον
Στείλε και το λινκ σε πμ να σου πω τι αγοράζεις...




> Παιδες εχω την πρωτεινη στα χερια μου και στο πισω μερος με τα συστατικα γραφει να καταναλωνεται τουλαχιστον 2 λιτρα νερο την μερα για οσο λαμβανετε το σκευασμα, οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι πρωτη φορα το βλεπω αυτο σε πρωτεινη


Διατροφή χωρίς νερό δεν γίνεται. Πόσο μάλιστα όταν καταναλώνουμε και συμπληρώματα, θέλουμε περισσότερο νερό και στο συστίνει στη συσκευασία. Σου κάνει συστασεις, δεν σε τρομοκρατεί...




> δν καταλαβενο γτ να αγωρασης αυτο το παντελος αγνωστο προιον ενω με τα μισα λεφτα  μπορεις να παρεις mutant whey 2200kg απο πορτογαλο


Γιατι και του Πορτογάλου αγνωστη ήταν μέχρι που σε δυλέασε η τιμή της και σου έγινε γνωστή. Εδω τουλάχιστον υποστηρίζεις κάτι που ανίκει στην ελληνική αγορά και είναι με την εγγύηση ελληνικής εταιρείας (xtr.gr)
Παραπάνω επι του θέματος αναλύθηκε πιο πάνω  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> δν καταλαβενο γτ να αγωρασης αυτο το παντελος αγνωστο προιον ενω με τα μισα λεφτα  μπορεις να παρεις mutant whey 2200kg απο πορτογαλο


Το κακό είναι οτι οι περισσοτεροι κοιτάνε το κόστος αγοράς χωρίς να υπολογίζουν το *πραγματικό* κόστος του προιόντος.....ΑΝ εκανες τον κόπο να υπολογίσεις την πραγματική ποσοτητα πρωτείνης που σου δινει το κάθε προιόν θα διαπίστωνες οτι η μουταντ που εφερες σαν παραδειγμα-δεν είναι και τόσο φθηνότερη απο την nls....Βγαινει 10 ευρω κάτω στην ίδια συσκευασία με καθαρότητες 60% η μία και 80% η άλλη,κανε τους υπολογισμους και δες πόσο κοστίζει 100γρμ καθαρής πρωτείνης απο κάθε εταιρία....  :01. Wink:

----------


## Niiick

:03. Thumb up: 


pvl mutant whey?

Κανε search και δες μονο σε μαγαζια σε βγαζει και σε mutant mass. Στην επισημη σελιδα ουτε καν τη βρηκα.. Τα συμπληρωματα ειναι ακριβα, αλλα η τιμη δε πρεπει να ειναι το μονο κριτηριο! Επισης αμα δεν εισαι σε διατροφη γραμμωσης αυστηρη, και θες να παρεις μια whey concentrate η blend, δες ποσες δοσες σου βγαζει και ποση πρωτεινη εχει η καθε δοση. Κανε το πολλαπλασιασμο οποια βγαζει μεγαλυτερο αριθμο στα ιδια λεφτα ειναι value for money, αν προκειται για ιδιες πηγες πρωτεινης. Σωστα σκεφτεται ο φιλος απο πανω.

----------


## sobral

> pvl mutant whey?
> 
> Κανε search και δες μονο σε μαγαζια σε βγαζει και σε mutant mass. Στην επισημη σελιδα ουτε καν τη βρηκα.. Τα συμπληρωματα ειναι ακριβα, αλλα η τιμη δε πρεπει να ειναι το μονο κριτηριο! Επισης αμα δεν εισαι σε διατροφη γραμμωσης αυστηρη, και θες να παρεις μια whey concentrate η blend, δες ποσες δοσες σου βγαζει και ποση πρωτεινη εχει η καθε δοση. Κανε το πολλαπλασιασμο οποια βγαζει μεγαλυτερο αριθμο στα ιδια λεφτα ειναι value for money, αν προκειται για ιδιες πηγες πρωτεινης. Σωστα σκεφτεται ο φιλος απο πανω.


κάνετε λάθος και οι δύο σας! Πρώτον, λανθασμένο το παράδειγμα που χρησιμοποίησε ο φίλος με την mutant whey γιατί δεν είναι καλή επιλογή και βγάζει μικρό ποσοστό πρωτείνης σε σχέση με την παραπάνω όπως σωστά σημειώθηκε. Και δευτερον, κάνεις λάθος αν υπονοείς ότι δεν υπάρχει η mutant στο διαδίκτυο, έχει δικό της ξεχωριστό σάιτ! πάτα mutant απλά και θα το βρεις...Η pvl στο σάιτ της έχει την μπλε σειρά, την mutant την έχει σε ξεχωριστό.

----------


## Fylpa17

γενικα τι ειπα γιατι μαλλον - ισως οντως ακουστικα αποτομος...

λοιπον για δικους μου λογους πρωτιμο σε πολλα πραγματα ιτνερνετικα καταστηματα ειτε απο ελλαδα ειτε απο εξωτερικο δεν το κανω μονο σε συπληρωματα
φυσικα και θελω να στηριξω ενα ελληνικο καταστημα αλλα δεν θα παω να παρω πχ στην περιπτωση μας μονο την nls ενδεχομενος να παρω και καποιο αλλο προιον και σαν συνολο να μου βγει ακριβα μην κριβομαστε απεχουμε πολυ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ KAI ΣΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ απο γερμανικα καταστηματακτλπ. 

τελος παντον ειναι ενα καλο προιον προσωπικα θα το ηθελα φτηνοτερο ( και ποιος δεν θα το ηθελε  :01. Razz:  ) 
δεν ειπα ποτε οτι ειναι σκαρτο....ισα ισα! 

Αυτα  :08. Toast:

----------


## Adinamos

Θα την ήθελα φθηνότερη για να θυσιάσω τα αγαπημένα μου ευρωπαικά eshops.

----------


## john 88

να πω και εγω αποψης για αυτη την πρωτεινη διαλυτοτητα αρκετα καλη πολυ καλη γευση και δεν σε φουσκονη... :03. Thumb up: 
για τα λεφτα της πιστευω αρκετα καλη...

----------


## dimitrispump

πηρα κ εγω ενα κουτι λογο τιμης μετα απο πολυ καιρο που επινα ον,διαλυτοτητα πολυ καλη.

----------


## pavlito10

ενα review και απο μενα στην σοκολατα

γευση:7,5/10
διαλυτοτητα:7/10
χωνεψη:9/10

----------


## Giogiannis

Ρε παιδιά άμα τη βάλω για post λέτε να μήν μου κάνει δουλεία?? Βασικά έπαιρνα ον κ univerasal αλλά τώρα στη φάση που είμαι ψάχνομαι για κάτι οικονομικότερο  :01. Unsure:

----------


## AlexakisKon

την παρειγγειλα και εγω σημερα για ποστ, λετε να εκανα λαλακια?
θα γραψω μολις την δοκιμασω

----------


## tigka1985

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Την δοκίμασα και εγώ και έχω πάρει σχεδόν το μισό κουτί. Με γεμίζει καλύτερα από ότι η ON και έχει και ποιο πλούσια γεύση κατά την άποψη μου. Σε γενικές γραμμές αξίζει για τα λεφτά της.

----------


## BODYMPAL

μια χαρά πρωτεινουλα παιδιά πήρα την σοκολάτα 10λιβρες μια και η τιμή είναι καλύτερη! Απο γεύση ετσι κ ετσι αμα εχεις μάθει σε SYNTH-6 BSN και MYFUSION άλλα μου φαίνεται ποιοτική ΓΕΝΙΚΑ! :02. Welcome:

----------


## raiden

Την εχω δοκιμασει κ εγω κ την βρισκω πολυ τιμια για τα χρηματα της .. θα την ξαναεπαιρνα αν πηγαινα παλι σε 75αρα  :01. Smile: )

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas kou

η συγκεκριμενη εχει σογια μεσα????

----------


## sobral

> η συγκεκριμενη εχει σογια μεσα????


ναι έχει.

----------


## Geotas

Παιδιά κι εγω την πήρα. Ειναι πολυ καλή για τα λεφτά της. Μακραν η καλύτερη απο πρωτεΐνες χαμηλού κόστους. Άλλωστε μην ξεχνάμε πως ότι δίνεις, αυτό παίρνεις.

----------


## ATLANTAS

Τον τελευταίο καιρό που τα οικονομικά μου δεν είναι και στα πάνω τους δοκίμασα αυτήν την πρωτεΐνη http://www.xtr.gr/proteines/13590/WH...70gr_(NLS).htm και είναι φανταστική! Δεν περίμενα από μια τόσο οικονομική πρωτεΐνη να μου πηγαίνει τόσο καλά. Θα ήθελα να ακούσω κι άλλες απόψεις για να καταλάβω εάν έτυχε να τη δεχτεί τόσο καλά ό οργανισμός μου ή αν όντως είναι τόσο καλή.

----------


## RAMBO

Ποσες δοσεις βγαζει?

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Τον τελευταίο καιρό που τα οικονομικά μου δεν είναι και στα πάνω τους δοκίμασα αυτήν την πρωτεΐνη http://www.xtr.gr/proteines/13590/WH...70gr_(NLS).htm και είναι φανταστική! Δεν περίμενα από μια τόσο οικονομική πρωτεΐνη να μου πηγαίνει τόσο καλά. Θα ήθελα να ακούσω κι άλλες απόψεις για να καταλάβω εάν έτυχε να τη δεχτεί τόσο καλά ό οργανισμός μου ή αν όντως είναι τόσο καλή.


Δεν υπήρχε λόγος να "μην τη δεχτεί τόσο καλά ο οργανισμός σου",εφόσον δεν έχεις κάποια παθοφυσιολογία. Είναι άλλη μια πρωτεΐνη. Για παράδειγμα αν έτρωγες ψάρι,υπήρχε περίπτωση να μη το δεχτεί τόσο καλά ο οργανισμός σου;;  :01. Wink:

----------


## Geotas

Για τα λεφτά της ειναι άψογη! Και το τονίζω αυτο, γιατί πιο καλές απο αυτήν ειναι και πιο ακριβές. Εγω την είχα πάρει μονο για μετά την προπόνηση και ήταν μια χαρα.

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

Μου φαινεται καλη πρωτεινη και μπορει να την δοκιμασω αλλα στο στο σαιτ της γνωστης αλυσιδας καταστηματων δειχνει οτι εχει 22 γρ πρωτεινη αντι για 24...

----------


## kostas kou

μα εχει σογια μεσα...η χειροτερη πηγη πρωτεινης :01. Sad:

----------


## LEGPRESS

επειδη εχω παρει και τις δυο γευσεις γιατι το value for money της συγκεκριμενης πρωτεινης το θεωρω πολυ καλο εχω προσεξει οτι εχει να κανει με τη γευση...η βανιλια οπως εχω δει και σε αλλες πρωτεινες(π.χ. ΟΝ που εχω παρει και τις δυο γευσεις)ειναι πιο καθαρη απο τη σοκολατα.μαλλον στο σαιτ της αλυσιδας αναφερεται στη σοκολατα γι αυτο σου λεει 22,κατι γραμμαρια πρωτεινης...κοιταξετο η παρτους να τους ρωτησεις...Φανταζομαι θα ξερουν... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

> μα εχει σογια μεσα...η χειροτερη πηγη πρωτεινης


Για μενα προσωπικα, αν και ειμαι λιγο καιρο στο χωρο του bb, αλλα εχω δοκιμασει αρκετα πρωτεινικα συμπληρωματα, θα ελεγα οτι η πιο αξιοπιστη πρωτεινη για μενα ειναι της ΟΝ, για τον απλουστατο λογο οτι εχει μεγαλο ανταγωνισμο και δεν την παιρνει να κανει στραβοπατηματα εφοσον εχει τρομερα κερδη και να δινει ''τροφη'' στους ανταγωνιστες της ετσι ωστε να την ''χαντακωσουν''. Επισης τωρα το τι λεει μια εταιρια πισω για το τι περιεχει δεν το εμπιστευομαι απολυτα, καθως ειμαι γενικα καχυποπτος με οτιδηποτε και τα εξεταζω ολα εξονυχιστικα. Εκει που θελω να καταληξω φυσικα ειναι οτι  τα πρωτεινουχα συμπληρωματα πιστευω πως ειναι πιο πολυ για ψυχολογικη ενισχυση παρα για να σε βοηθησει στην σωματικη διαπλαση. Αυτο που σας ειπα μπορει να σας φανηκε παραξενο αλλα ετσι ειναι για μενα, διοτι απο τοτε που αρχισα να τρωω περισσοτερο στερεα τροφη και μειωνοντας την πρωτεινη ειδα φοβερα αποτελεσματα στο σωμα μου.

(Επισης,κατι ακυρο, διαβασα προσφατες μελετες που ελεγαν οτι τα οσπρια αποτελουν καλυτερη πηγη πρωτεινης απο το κρεας. Φανταζεστε η σογια να ειναι και αυτη καλη πηγη πρωτεινης και να μην μας την συνιστουν επειδη εχει χαμηλοτερη αξια;; :01. Wink:

----------


## primordial

> (Επισης,κατι ακυρο, διαβασα προσφατες μελετες που ελεγαν οτι τα οσπρια αποτελουν καλυτερη πηγη πρωτεινης απο το κρεας. Φανταζεστε η σογια να ειναι και αυτη καλη πηγη πρωτεινης και να μην μας την συνιστουν επειδη εχει χαμηλοτερη αξια;;


 :what::what::what::what:
Επειδή αυτό μου ακούγεται σαν μια άποψη ενός vegy (& δεν υπονοώ εσένα φίλε μου), θα προσπαθήσω να το δώ ανοιχτόμυαλα και θα με ενδιέφερε πάρα πολύ να διαβάσω κ την σχετική έρευνα. 
 :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## raiden

Τα οσπρια μπορει να εχουν υψηλη περιεκτικοτητα πρωτεινης αλλα η βιολογικη αξια της ζωικης προελευσης ειναι μεγαλυτερη , τελος η σογια δεν συνισταται για κυρια πηγη πρωτεινης και για μακρα χρηση ειδικα για τους ανδρες .. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## primordial

Αυτό είχα κ εγώ στο μυαλό μου... εκτός κ εάν έχουν προκύψει νέα δεδομένα. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## goldenboy

KALISPERA SE OLOUS...EIMAI 75 KILA KAI EXW YPSOS 1,81..XRISIMOPOIISA TI SYGEKRIMENI PRWTEINI KAI ME PIGE POLU KALA ENW DEN TO PERIMENA (LOGW TIMIS)..MOY EXOYN MEINEI DYO DOSEIS AKOMA..ELEGA NA PARW TIN IDIA..EXEI KANEIS NA PROTEINEI KATI KALYTERO STIN IDIA PERIPOY TIMI??PREPEI NA VALW KAI BITAMINES MAZI?

****Γράφε με ελληνικούς μικρους χαρακτήρες, ειναι κανόνας του φόρουμ .Μods Team****

----------


## deadlifter

> KALISPERA SE OLOUS...EIMAI 75 KILA KAI EXW YPSOS 1,81..XRISIMOPOIISA TI SYGEKRIMENI PRWTEINI KAI ME PIGE POLU KALA ENW DEN TO PERIMENA (LOGW TIMIS)..MOY EXOYN MEINEI DYO DOSEIS AKOMA..ELEGA NA PARW TIN IDIA..EXEI KANEIS NA PROTEINEI KATI KALYTERO STIN IDIA PERIPOY TIMI??PREPEI NA VALW KAI BITAMINES MAZI?
> 
> ****Γράφε με ελληνικούς μικρους χαρακτήρες, ειναι κανόνας του φόρουμ .Μods Team****


ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΕ
ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ 1GR ΚΡΕΑΤΙΝΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΟΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η NITRO GOLD PRO 2200GR BIOTECH.ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΥΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ BCAA ΑΜΙΝΟΞΕΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗ
 :05. Weights:

----------


## goldenboy

την εχω δοκιμασει στο παρελθον απλα μου δημιουργουσε ενα φουσκωμα και διαροια λογω λακτοζης προφανως..μου εχουν προτεινει σαν επομενη πρωτεινη την complete 8 ή την isopure zero sugar της natures best..εχετε να μου πειτε κατι πανω σε αυτο??ευχαριστω!!

----------


## LEGPRESS

> την εχω δοκιμασει στο παρελθον απλα μου δημιουργουσε ενα φουσκωμα και διαροια λογω λακτοζης προφανως..μου εχουν προτεινει σαν επομενη πρωτεινη την complete 8 ή την isopure zero sugar της natures best..εχετε να μου πειτε κατι πανω σε αυτο??ευχαριστω!!


ομολογω οτι μου κανει εντυπωση το διλημμα σου και ποιος σε καθοδηγησε...καλες και οι δυο φαινονται αλλα η μια ειναι πολλων πηγων κι η αλλη iso για αμεσως μετα την προπονηση...να μου λεγες και τις δυο για διαφορετικες ωρες να το καταλαβω...βαλε και μια καζεινη και τα χεις ολα.. :01. Mr. Green: ...περα απο τ αστεια νομιζω οτι πρεπει να προσδιορισεις τη διατροφη και το που θα σου χρησιμευσει η πρωτεινη που θα βαλεις και μετα να επιλεξεις ποιο απο τα δυο...εκτος βεβαια αν σε παιρνει και για τα δυο οποτε πασο...

----------


## goldenboy

moy eipan se ena katastima epeidi kanw 3 geymata mesa stin imera na valw kapoia me polles piges..alliws an veltiwsw ti diatrofi moy kai valw alla 2 geymata moy proteinan tin iso..gia tin akriveia egw zitisa stin arxi iso gt nomizw kanei kaluteri douleia..den isxuei???

****Γράφε με ελληνικούς μικρους χαρακτήρες, ειναι κανόνας του φόρουμ .Μods Team****

----------


## LEGPRESS

Σωστά το θέτεις...εξαρτάται από τη διατροφή σου.οι πολλαπλών πηγών όπως η complete που αναφέρεις είναι για όλες τις ώρες.η ISO είναι ο,τι πρέπει για μετά την προπόνηση...εννοείται σε συνδυασμό με κάποιο υδατανθρακα...απλά η ISO δε συνίσταται για γεύμα γιατί είναι άμεσης απορρόφησης άσε που μετά από κανένα τέταρτο θα πεινας τρελα λογικά!προσωπική άποψη αν δε σε παίρνει και για τις δυο καλύτερα πολλαπλών που μπαίνει απλά παντού.το ξαναλέω απλά προσωπική μου άποψη

----------


## goldenboy

ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια..πηγα χθεσ και ρωτησα και μαλλον θα καταληξω στην complete 8 me maltodextrin...πιστευω θα ειναι ο,τι πρεπει για τισ αναγκες μου...

----------


## LEGPRESS

αν οντως κατεληξες εκει δοκιμασε m]cookies...πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ καλη γευση...

----------


## Billys51

Επειδη δεν βρισκω πουθενα τα συστατικα της , ξερουμε αν περιεχει γλυκαντικα και διογκωτικα οπως xantham gum , sucralose κ τετοια???  :01. Unsure:

----------


## MyoBomb

Παιδιά συγνώμη αλλά η πρωτείνη σόγιας που κολλάει???
Απλα λεει οτι περιέχει '*'ΚΑΙ* πρωτείνη σόγιας'' ...και μάλιστα τελευταία κατά σειρά στο blend.

Επίσης δε ξέρω αν το έχουμε αντιληφθεί αλλά σχεδόν όλες οι whey/concetrate έχουν στο blend *KAI* πρωτείνη σόγιας...

Και? Δηλαδή δεν θα γίνει η πρωτεινοσύνθεση επειδή στις πηγές υπάρχει και σόγια? Δε νομίζω Τάκη...

Εγώ την προτιμώ σαν μεταπροπονητική εδώ και καιρό. Μαζί με γάλα και carbo up μετά την πρόπο είναι ότι πρέπει.

Τώρα αν κάποιος ξοδεύει τα χρήματα του σε 95άρες isolate δίνοντας 70 ευρώ το μήνα συγνώμη αλλά πρέπει να το φυσάει το μαρούλι.

----------


## stef25

Παίδες μετά από μια αποχή 1μήνα από συμπλήρωμα πρωτείνης, είπα να ξεκινήσω πάλι....Είπα να δοκιμάσω και κάτι πέρα από την ON και πήρα αυτήν..
Στα 79,90ευρώ/ 4540γρ είναι σαφώς μια πολύ οικονομική επιλογή...
Όσον αφορά τα συστατικά η συζήτηση πιστεύω το έχει υπεραναλύσει το θέμα μιας και ειπώθηκαν πάρα πολλά, εμένα με καλύπτει ο προλαλήσας MyoBomb....
Σχετικά με γεύση και διαλυτότητα, εγώ πήρα την σοκολάτα και για να πώ την αλήθεια την βρήκα αν όχι καλύτερη τουλάχιστον ισάξια με την extreme milk chocolate της ON....
Αυτά από μένα... :02. Welcome:

----------


## ICHIJAVA

Ενα review και απο μενα στην σοκολατα.

γευση:8/10
διαλυτοτητα:9/10
χωνεψη:10/10

----------


## jacksonas

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Μόλις γράφτηκα στο site για να σχολιάσω και κυρίως να ζητήσω βοήθεια..

Αγόρασα την πρωτείνη και μάλιστα.. 4μιση κιλά προς 85 ευρώ επειδή την βρήκα φτηνά...

Κάθε μα κάθε μέρα και το εννοώ, εδώ και 14 μέρες, νιώθω φούσκωμα όλη τη μέρα και το κόψιμο είναι απλά απίστευτο... Το ίδιο ακριβώς έχει πάθει και ο αδερφός μου.

Πήραμε τη σοκολάτα και παίρνουμε 2 scoop την ημέρα. Σωματικό βάρος 75 κιλά και 80 κιλά αντίστοιχα, 31 χρονών αν παίζουν αυτά ρόλο. Επίσης δεν έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα με γαλακτοκομικά προιόντα..

Κάποια συμβουλη? 
*
*************

----------


## beefmeup

σου εσβησα το τελευταιο μερος..δεν γινεται πωληση ανοιγμενων συμπληρωματων μεσω του φορουμ.

οσο για το αλλο που ρωτας μαλλον κατι απο τα συστατικα της σας ενοχλει..μπορει κ να ειναι η pea protein που εχει μεσα..το εχω παθει κ εγω αυτο με πολλες σκονες ανα τα χρονια κ ετσι πλεον ειμαι επιφυλακτικος με το τι δοκιμαζω μενωντας σχεδον παντα σε προιοντα που ξερω οτι δεν με πειραζουν..

----------


## HasheSss

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Μόλις γράφτηκα στο site για να σχολιάσω και κυρίως να ζητήσω βοήθεια..
> 
> Αγόρασα την πρωτείνη και μάλιστα.. 4μιση κιλά προς 85 ευρώ επειδή την βρήκα φτηνά...
> 
> Κάθε μα κάθε μέρα και το εννοώ, εδώ και 14 μέρες, νιώθω φούσκωμα όλη τη μέρα και το κόψιμο είναι απλά απίστευτο... Το ίδιο ακριβώς έχει πάθει και ο αδερφός μου.
> 
> Πήραμε τη σοκολάτα και παίρνουμε 2 scoop την ημέρα. Σωματικό βάρος 75 κιλά και 80 κιλά αντίστοιχα, 31 χρονών αν παίζουν αυτά ρόλο. Επίσης δεν έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα με γαλακτοκομικά προιόντα..
> 
> Κάποια συμβουλη? 
> ...


Γενικότερα έχεις δοκιμάσει κάποια άλλη πρωτείνη?

----------


## jacksonas

Καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Σήμερα διάβασα και τους όρους του site..

Έχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει on whey gold και on pro complex. Και τα δύο δε μας φούσκωναν καν.

Λογικά θα κάνουμε ''λίγη''  :01. Sad:  υπομονή μέχρι να τελειώσουν τα 4μιση κιλά... και μετά πάμε πάλι σε on !

----------


## HasheSss

> Καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Σήμερα διάβασα και τους όρους του site..
> 
> Έχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει on whey gold και on pro complex. Και τα δύο δε μας φούσκωναν καν.
> 
> Λογικά θα κάνουμε ''λίγη''  υπομονή μέχρι να τελειώσουν τα 4μιση κιλά... και μετά πάμε πάλι σε on !


Να επιλέγεις καλύτερα 100% whey που ξέρεις ότι δεν είναι πολλαπλών πηγών για να μην τυχόν πέσεις πάλι σε συστατικό που ίσως σε ενοχλεί..

----------


## raiden

Ποσα γευματα πρωτεινης (σε φαγητο) κάνεις ημερησίως ?

----------


## storm68

Αγαπητέ jackonas χωρίς να θέλω να παίξω τον ρόλο γιατρού, πιστεύω ότι τόσο εσύ όσο και ο αδελφός σου περάσατε μία γαστρεντερίτιδα και καμία σχέση δεν έχει το πρόβλημά σας με την Whey Plus.
Ξέρω πολλούς που παίρνουν το ίδιο προϊόν χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. 
Η πρωτεΐνη αυτή είναι όντως πολλαπλών πηγών όμως δεν διαφέρει και ιδιαίτερα σε συστατικά από την ΟΝ Pro Complex που δεν σε πειράζει καθόλου όπως ανέφερες. (Εννοώ ότι και η Pro Complex είναι πολλαπλών πηγών).

Γενικά οι πρωτεΐνες πολλαπλών πηγών δεν απορροφώνται σαν νεράκι όπως οι Whey, όμως δύο εβδομάδες διάρροια….δεν νομίζω!
Όμως αν έχεις αμφιβολίες γιατί δεν την γυρνάς πίσω να πάρεις κάτι άλλο;
Επειδή υποθέτω την πήρες από γνωστή αλυσίδα θεωρώ ότι θα σου την αλλάξουν για να νιώθεις και εσύ καλά με την πρωτεΐνη που παίρνεις.

----------


## beefmeup

δεν εχει να κανει.
κ εγω ειχα αναλογα προβληματα με καποιες πρωτεινες ανα διαστηματα χωρις να εχω γαστρεντεριτιδα...κ αρκετος αλλος κοσμος...υπαρχουν διαφορα θεματα κ αναφορες σε αυτα τα πραγματα μεσα στο φορουμ.
το οτι κατι δεν πειραζει καποιους,δεν σημαινει οτι δεν τους πειραζει ολους.
για παραδειγμα θα σου φερω το ποστ που εκανες πριν κατι μερες στο dedrobium..εγω το εχω χρησιμοποιησει κ απο τι βλεπεις ακομα ζω :01. Smile: 

επισης η γαστρεντεριτιδα που αναφερεις δεν ειναι κατι σαν το φτερνισμα ,αλλα ειναι μια σοβαρη κατασταση που οποιος την περναει την καταλαβαινει.

----------


## storm68

Συμφωνώ ότι κάθε οργανισμός έχει τις δικές του αντιδράσεις.
Οπότε εν κατακλείδι, θα μείνω μόνο στην πρότασή μου στον jackonas να την γυρίσει πίσω και να πάρει κάτι άλλο..

----------


## jacksonas

Ζητώ συγνώμη που δεν έχω απαντήσει εδώ και τόσο καιρό αλλά δεν είχα ξαναμπεί στο φόρουμ από τότε.
Όσον αφορά την πρωτείνη, ο αδερφός μου την άλλαξε και πήρε καθαρή whey και αμέσως του πέρασε το πρόβλημα, εγώ πάλι λόγω εχμ.. τσιγκουνιάς θα έλεγα, τη συνέχισα και ομολογώ ότι μετά από καμμια 10ρια μέρες ακόμα δεν είχα θέματα. Φαντάζομαι τη συνήθισε ο οργανισμός μου? Ίσως. Κάνουμε γυμναστική μέρα παρά μέρα, πίνουμε 2 whey ροφήματα πρωτείνης τη μέρα και γενικά τρώμε 4 φορές την ημέρα προσπαθόντας να παίρνουμε πρωτείνη σε κάθε γεύμα περίπου στα 25 γραμμάρια. Αυτά γενικά αν έχουν κάποια σημασία. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τη βοήθεια. :05. Biceps:

----------


## raiden

Εσυ εισαι ευνοημενος που εχεις πιο ανθεκτικο στομαχι οποτε η nls με την τιμη που εχει σε καλυπτει απολυτα ! Οσο για τον αδερφο σου την επομενη φορα που θα πας απο το καταστημα , ζητα να σου δωσουν φακελακι απο μια whey ωστε να του τη δωσεις να δοκιμασει .Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα του πεσει πολυ πιο ελαφρια απο μια πολλαπλων πηγων !

----------


## vaggan

ποσταρω και εγω με δικες μου φωτο την πρωτεινη που πηρα προσφατα απο τον αθλητη.80αρα πολλων πηγων γευση πολυ ιδιαιτερη. εμενα μου αρεσε πολυ βουτυρατη η βανιλια δεν χορταινω να την πινω :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle: αυτο το γευστικο εφφε το προκαλει μαλλον η πρωτεινη σογιας τα συστατικα αναγραφονται και στα ελληνικα χωρις ετικετες κολλημενες με χαρτακι που γινοταν στο παρελθον απο πολλες αλλες μαρκες και εγραφαν τα δικα τους :01. Mr. Green: σιγουρα θα την ξανατιμησω μια και η τιμουλα αλλα και η γευση δεν παιζονται

----------


## sobral

Ρε παλιέ αναζήτηση πρώτα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

μαι μπαντ :01. Mr. Green: δεν το περιμενα να σου πω την αληθεια :02. Welcome:

----------


## Anithos

βλεποντας τα συστατικά της για πρωτη φορα και επειδη ειδα xtreme stores διαθεση και επειδη μου θυμησε κατι σε complete 8 -warriot labs (σχεδον ιδια συστατικα ,χωρις βιταμινες).Παρατηρω το εξης: Το διαγραμμα των αμινοξεων ειναι ολόιδιο στα 100γρ που εχουν,μα ολόιδιο..Πως γινετε μια 80 πρωτεινη με μια 76 που ειναι η αλλη να εχουν τα ιδια αμινοξεα στα 100 γρ;

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Παιδιά, επειδή την ίδια απορία είχαμε κι εμείς όταν πρωτοείδαμε το προφίλ αμινοξέων, ρωτήσαμε και μας είπαν ότι η ανάλυση αμινοξέων αφορά στα 100gr πρωτεΐνης και όχι στα 100gr του σκευάσματος.
Μάλιστα η απορία μας ήταν πιο μεγάλη για την NLS Gainer Plus, μια 15άρα πρωτεΐνη όγκου όπου τα αμινοξέα άθροιζαν 100gr.

----------


## Anithos

Συγνωμη αλλα εγω δεν το καταλαβαινω αυτο που λες οτι σου ειπαν.100 γρ  συνήθως εννοουμε οτι ειναι 100γρ προιοντος. Εκτος αν εννοούν στο αμινογραμμα 100γρ πρωτεινης...  ειναι 76αρα δηλ.125 γρ περιπου προιοντος ασ πουμε που βγαζει 100 γρ πρωτεινης.Πραγμα που δεν το νομιζω να ειναι ετσι κατ εμε.....Και αν ειναι ετσι το προφιλ των αμινοξεον ειναι πολυ χαμηλότερο απο οτι λεει και ειναι πολύ παραπλανητικο για τον καταναλωτη.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Δεν βλέπω πουθενά θέμα παραπλάνησης γιατί ο πίνακας των αμινοξέων αναφέρεται στο «Per 100gr protein» και όχι σε «Per 100gr product».
Το «Protein» στα συστατικά είναι 75,41% που αυτό σημαίνει ότι πάνω στην πρωτεΐνη που εμπεριέχεται στο σκεύασμα γίνεται η ανάλυση των αμινοξέων.
Να πούμε επίσης ότι εάν υπήρχε παραπλάνηση ως προς το θέμα αυτό στην Whey Plus, τότε για την Gainer Plus το θέμα θα έβγαζε μάτια.
Δύο αμινοξέα να αθροίσει κάποιος, υπερβαίνουν το ποσοστό πρωτεΐνης που είναι μόλις 15,51%.

Εν κατακλείδι, δεν νομίζω ότι ο πίνακας αμινοξέων φτιάχτηκε έτσι για να παραπλανήσει, όμως η παρατήρησή σου είναι σημαντική γιατί βάση αυτής μας δόθηκε η ευκαιρία
να αναλύσουμε το θέμα και να είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι τα αμινοξέα αναφέρονται πάνω στην πρωτεΐνη του σκευάσματος και όχι στο ίδιο το σκέυασμα.

----------


## NASSER

Η whey plus (NLS) δεν διαφέρει σε σύσταση από την complete 8 της warriot labs. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι το ποσοστό πρωτεΐνης και ίσως η ποιότητα της πρώτης ύλης. Αυτό δεν πιστεύω πως δίνει διαφορετικό προφίλ αμινοξέων. 
Το μόνο που ίσως διαπιστώνεται, είναι πως βγαίνουν από το ίδιο εργοστάσιο, αλλά η τιμή, η γεύση αποδεικνύουν διαφορετική ποιότητα που δεν βλέπει ο καταναλωτής.

----------


## raziel13epsilon

ΝΑSSER δε ξερω εάν βγαινουν στο ιδιο εργοστασιο γιατι η NLS λεει ότι φτιαχνεται Αγγλια και η Warriorlab στην Ιρλανδια. Για ψαχτο λιγο και πες μας !!!

----------


## vaggan

μια χαρα γευση και ποιοτητα εχει η nls αλλα δεν την ειχε ο χορηγος ηταν σε ελλειψη αλλιως θα την ξαναεπαιρνα

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Τα Whey Plus και Gainer Plus φτιάχνονται Αγγλία. Τα υπόλοιπα προϊόντα της NLS σε Ιρλανδία και Γερμανία, στα ίδια εργοστάσια με την Warriorlab.

Τα προϊόντα Whey Plus και Gainer Plus είναι διαθέσιμα ξανά! Και τα δύο προϊόντα ανέβηκαν σε
ζήτηση σε σχέση με πέρυσι, με αποτέλεσμα να πέσουμε έξω στις προβλέψεις μας και να ξεμείνουμε για κάποιο διάστημα.
Τώρα έχουμε αρκετά και ελπίζουμε να μην ξαναπαρουσιαστούν ελλείψεις στο μέλλον, μιας και η NLS έχει αποκτήσει φανατικό κοινό!

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η πρωτεΐνη αυτή έχει εξελιχθεί μία από τις πιο δημοφιλείς του e-shop.
Για αυτό και σας την προσφέρουμε σε μία μοναδική τιμή τώρα που ξεκινάει η σαιζόν!

Whey Plus NLS στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ

----------


## raziel13epsilon

Παιδια η πρωτεινη αυτή είναι παρα πολύ καλη. Σιγουρα ο λογος που είναι οικονομικη εχει να κανει στο γεγονος ότι εχει και πηγες που είναι φθηνες και λιγοτερης βιολογικης αξιας ( Σογια - μπιζελι ) . Αυτό δε σημαινει ότι η πρωτεινη δεν είναι καλη. Ισα ισα. Είναι παρα πολύ καλη και κανει την δουλεια της μια χαρα. Εγω την εχω δοκιμασει και στις 2 γευσεις. Ανεβηκε λιγο η τιμη της λογω του 23% ΦΠΑ αλλα εξακολουθεί και είναι η φθηνοτερη στην αγορα χωρις να εχει να ζηλεψει κατι από τις αντιστοιχες πρωτεινες πολλαπλων πηγων !!

----------


## vaggan

τελεια ειναι φιλε την εχω δοκιμασει και εγω

----------


## LazexSt

Είναι η  1η whey που παιρνω και  απο τις πρωτες μερες εχω δει διαφορα. 
Η γευση δεν ειναι ασχημη αλλα ουτε και τελεια ,η διαλυοτητα ειναι καλη και η πεψη, επισης!

----------


## sobral

Τώρα και σε συσκευασία του ενός κιλού. Μαζί με τη νέα πιο καθαρογραμμένη ετικέτα της.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η ακόμα νεότερη συσκευασία 1kg όπου έχει και τη σήμανση GLUTEN FREE. (Πάντοτε ήταν έτσι όμως τώρα η εταιρία το αξιολόγησε ως σημαντικό στοιχείο και το ανέφερε). Το προϊόν είναι ίδιο σε συστατικά και στις άλλες δύο συσκευασίες 2270gr και 4554gr παρόλο που οι ετικέτες αυτών των συσκευασιών δεν είναι ακόμα οι νέες, λόγω υπάρχοντος stock ετικετών.

Αυτές τις μέρες είναι σε προσφορά σε όλες τι συσκευασίες και συγκεντρώνει τις προτιμήσεις. Δείτε την στο e-shop εδώ.

----------


## winchester

Δοκιμασα και εγω αυτη την πρωτεινη, απο διαλυτικοτητα τελεια αλλα απο γευση η βανιλια ( για τα γουστα μου παντα) δεν πινεται με τιποτα! Παμε για σοκολατα αμεσα!

----------


## Polyneikos

Mια πολύ καλή προσφορά που τρέχει αυτές τις ημέρες για την Whey Plus, η *10 lb (4.54kg)* στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ για λίγες ημέρες.
Tην θεωρώ από τις πλεον καλές επιλογες value for money

----------


## Panhell34

Εχω μόνο ένα μικρό παράπονο με την συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη!Θα ήθελα μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία γεύσεων και όχι μόνο βανίλια,σοκολάτα

----------


## thegravijia

βγαλε cream cookies να εξυπηρετηθουμενα και μεισ οι ιδιοτροποι  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτη την πρωτεϊνη πίνω τώρα. 
Η γεύση ειναι βανίλια αλλά αρκετά διακριτική, κάποιες βανίλιες πάνε προς το cookies σαν γεύση και είναι έντονες.
Ισως στο μέλλον καποιες γεύσεις cookies & cream η μπανάνα, έδιναν περισσότερες επιλογές σε αυτούς που θέλουν τις "λευκές" γεύσεις.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πίνω αυτή την πρωτεϊνη αυτό το διάστημα, σε γεύση φουντούκι . 9/10 η γεύση.
Το επόμενο πείραμά μου να αναμείξω 1 κιλό φουντούκι και 1 κιλό μπανάνα (η αγαπημένη μου γεύση!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Προς το τελος της η συγκεκριμενη που τη πηρα το καλοκαιρι σε προσφορα.
Γευση βανιλια ,πυκνη κρεμωδης υφη ακομα κ με νερο κ γευση καθολου ασχημη κ καλη διαλυτοτητα.
Ισως δεν φτανει τις κορυφαιες σε συστατικα κ απλα απο τη "πειρα" μου , αλλα τη θεωρω τιμια επιλογη σε αυτα τα χρηματα.

----------

